# Help1!!



## animan (Mar 20, 2008)

ok well i am new to cats,

Well it is a stray cat whome i take care of, i feed her everyday and carry her to the vet, well she was pregnant b4 i got chance to build something for her to have the kittens, well she was around here and her mother died, she ran away from here as a kitten and now she is back she has been back since december, but the problem here is she had kittens some where in the bushes what can i do to find them i wanna make sure they are safe


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

After she eats, find a spot where she will not see you and watch where she goes. Be careful that she doesn't see you, as she might move the kittens. The next tiime she comes to eat, look in that area for the kittens. If you have a nice box prepared, and bring a kitten or two, she might even go get the rest. I've seen that happen. Otherwise, get all of them.

Can you take her and the kittens indoors? A cardboard box with newspaper and soft towels in a private, dimly lighted area would be fine for an indoor cat. I would keep the door closed to that room, except to let her have some exercise, eat, and use the litter box. She'll let you know if she needs to come out. 

If it's absolutely necessary to keep her and the kittens outdoors, you will find a couple of good ideas in these sites:

http://www.neighborhoodcats.org/info/wintershelter.htm 

http://www.indyferal.org/Literature/out_cat_shelter.pdf

I wish you and the little family the best. Keep us updated, please.


----------

